# help with natural slate tiles in a bearded dragon viv.



## Ozibit (Sep 9, 2009)

I was planning to floor my vivarium using natural stone tiles (slate) instead of a substrate, 
normally you would seal the tiles by brushing on a runny sealant and letting it soak in/dry, because an un-sealed tile will soak up liquids etc like a sponge, and stain the tile and eventually make it smell.

Does anyone know if sealing the tiles would damage my beardies health?
has anyone else used slate, and sealed them in order to repel urine etc?
or do i just leave them natural and replace soiled tiles as and when needed?

thanks!


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

I work at a stone masons and we would use Lithofin sealant on slate. I don't unfortunately know how safe it is for Beardies but once it is dry it is odourless and safe enough for human babies to crawl around on. I don't think most ppl on here bother to seal. How about using slate type ceramic tiles if you are worried.


----------

